# Estação Segnale (comprada Lidl)



## irpsit (11 Dez 2009 às 19:56)

Olá a todos,

Comprei há dois dias uma estação (só tem temperatura interna e externa com registro de minimas e máximas) no Lidl.
A marca é *SEGNALE*, e envia os dados a *433 MHz* (cable free).

Gostaria de saber, pois já procurei, se é possível enviar os dados para o PC, dado que no folheto não fala nada disso. Existe algum software que permita ao computador detectar o sinal destas estações de "marca branca"?

Outra questão é porque será que tenho dois termómetros no local (suspensos por uma corda do parapeito da janela, que fica a 20 metros de altura, voltado a norte, e de modo que ficam ambos a 10cm da parede).
Um é de mercúrio (tubo exposto ao ar) e o outro é o sensor que falei. O de mercúrio está sempre cerca de 2º menos que o sensor (e a temperatura oficial costuma aproximar-se à do termómetro de mercúrio).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2009 às 21:02)

irpsit disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> Comprei há dois dias uma estação (só tem temperatura interna e externa com registro de minimas e máximas) no Lidl.
> A marca é *SEGNALE*, e envia os dados a *433 MHz* (cable free).
> ...



Geralmente essas estações não permitem ligação ao PC, pois são demasiado básicas e foram feitas para uma utilização muito amadora. Não existe software, do meu conhecimento, que o permita fazer, uma vez que teria de haver uma interface com a estação, que não existe.




irpsit disse:


> Outra questão é porque será que tenho dois termómetros no local (suspensos por uma corda do parapeito da janela, que fica a 20 metros de altura, voltado a norte, e de modo que ficam ambos a 10cm da parede).
> Um é de mercúrio (tubo exposto ao ar) e o outro é o sensor que falei. O de mercúrio está sempre cerca de 2º menos que o sensor (e a temperatura oficial costuma aproximar-se à do termómetro de mercúrio).



A temperatura pode variar entre termómetros colocados ao lado um do outro. Ainda assim, esse erro é excessivo. Um deles não estará muito certo, ou poderão, tanto um como outro, estar a exagerar, um por defeito e outro por excesso. De qualquer forma, a radiação difusa pode estar a ter um papel importante nessas diferenças e mesmo a instalação não será a melhor, pois os termómetros dos Institutos de Meteorologia ficam colocados ao nível do solo, dentro de abrigos.


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2009 às 21:31)

Pois é um erro excessivo para dois colocados lado a lado.
Será que o de mercúrio ao ter o tubo exposto ao frio apresenta sempre a temperatura mais baixa? Porque se fosse radiação difusa então deveria ser o valor alto (e é o mais baixo) pois o tubo não tem qualquer protecção.

O de sensor está a 10cm da parede tb, e visto que o sensor está dentro da caixa deverá sofrer menos efeito da radiação difusa, que o de tubo de mercúrio exposto.

A outra possibilidade é o tubo de mercúrio estar ligeiramente deslocado. Mas hoje vou confirmar isso pois irá transitar de chuva para neve, portanto..!

Obg pelos teus conselhos de qq modo




Daniel Vilão disse:


> A temperatura pode variar entre termómetros colocados ao lado um do outro. Ainda assim, esse erro é excessivo. Um deles não estará muito certo, ou poderão, tanto um como outro, estar a exagerar, um por defeito e outro por excesso. De qualquer forma, a radiação difusa pode estar a ter um papel importante nessas diferenças e mesmo a instalação não será a melhor, pois os termómetros dos Institutos de Meteorologia ficam colocados ao nível do solo, dentro de abrigos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2009 às 21:40)

irpsit disse:


> Pois é um erro excessivo para dois colocados lado a lado.
> Será que o de mercúrio ao ter o tubo exposto ao frio apresenta sempre a temperatura mais baixa? Porque se fosse radiação difusa então deveria ser o valor alto (e é o mais baixo) pois o tubo não tem qualquer protecção.
> 
> O de sensor está a 10cm da parede tb, e visto que o sensor está dentro da caixa deverá sofrer menos efeito da radiação difusa, que o de tubo de mercúrio exposto.
> ...



Os termómetros fora de abrigos também marcam mal as mínimas, pois no teu caso cai orvalho em cima do termómetro e até pode formar geada, o que falseia, por defeito, os valores da temperatura, marcando-a demasiado baixa.

Por outro lado, como estás a 20 metros do solo, as mínimas são mais altas aí em cima e, por compensação, por ele marcar temperaturas excessivamente baixas por não estar num abrigo, acaba por bater certo, o caso do termómetro de mercúrio, com os dados do IM ao nível do solo aí da tua cidade.


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2009 às 22:28)

Obrigado, deve ser essa a explicação.
E as máximas tb serão mais elevadas por estar a 20 metros de altura?

Além disso, isto é um cubo entre prédios portanto nao há tanto vento. Portanto a temperatura deve tender a ser maior (especialmente porque estámos em período frio e ventoso)

Daqui a pouco deve começar a nevar (sem querer dar inveja!) e logo devo confirmar as medições...  

Hoje um (o de mércurio) marcou max 6ºC e segue agora com 3ºC
O sensor marcou max 8.0ºC e segue agora com 4.5ºC.

EDIT: Os termómetros de sensor são mais sensíveis à radiação térmica das paredes do que os de mercúrio?



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Os termómetros fora de abrigos também marcam mal as mínimas, pois no teu caso cai orvalho em cima do termómetro e até pode formar geada, o que falseia, por defeito, os valores da temperatura, marcando-a demasiado baixa.
> 
> Por outro lado, como estás a 20 metros do solo, as mínimas são mais altas aí em cima e, por compensação, por ele marcar temperaturas excessivamente baixas por não estar num abrigo, acaba por bater certo, o caso do termómetro de mercúrio, com os dados do IM ao nível do solo aí da tua cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Dez 2009 às 22:37)

irpsit disse:


> Obrigado, deve ser essa a explicação.
> E as máximas tb serão mais elevadas por estar a 20 metros de altura?



As máximas são mais baixas a 20 metros de altura do que são ao nível do solo.

Quanto mais longe do solo, menor amplitude entre as máximas e mínimas. As máximas descem, as mínimas sobem, de maneira geral.

Ou o termómetro de mercúrio apresenta mesmo um desvio negativo ou o outro sofre demasiada inflação devido à própria localização e/ou o abrigo provoca nele demasiado efeito de estufa artifical nas medições.


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2009 às 23:37)

Thanks!
Vou construir amanha um radiation shield e assim diminuir essa possivel inflação do sensor. Quanto ao abrigo entre os prédios, n posso fazer nada cm óvbio. Na melhor das hipóteses se tiver só um erro de 1ºC em relação ao oficial, já não é mal de todo.
Se continuar com diferença entre os dois, então provavelmente o de mercúrio está deajustado. Se não a temperatura está reduzida prov devido ao efeito da condensação no tubo deste.



Daniel Vilão disse:


> As máximas são mais baixas a 20 metros de altura do que são ao nível do solo.
> 
> Quanto mais longe do solo, menor amplitude entre as máximas e mínimas. As máximas descem, as mínimas sobem, de maneira geral.
> 
> Ou o termómetro de mercúrio apresenta mesmo um desvio negativo ou o outro sofre demasiada inflação devido à própria localização e/ou o abrigo provoca nele demasiado efeito de estufa artifical nas medições.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 11:30)

irpsit disse:


> Thanks!
> Vou construir amanha um radiation shield e assim diminuir essa possivel inflação do sensor. Quanto ao abrigo entre os prédios, n posso fazer nada cm óvbio. Na melhor das hipóteses se tiver só um erro de 1ºC em relação ao oficial, já não é mal de todo.
> Se continuar com diferença entre os dois, então provavelmente o de mercúrio está deajustado. Se não a temperatura está reduzida prov devido ao efeito da condensação no tubo deste.



olá_

_"Vou construir amanhã (hoje!) um radiation shield"_ 

Ora aí está a grande decisão do dia! 

Quanto à aproximação de/ou entre edifícios na colocação do RS, pelo que me apercebi até hoje, com experiências umas a seguir às outras, penso que nem tudo é assim tão línear, há 1001 condições distintas o que acabamos por relativizar um pouco.

A possível diferença de 1ºC (insignificante, claro...) como exemplo, acho que uma avaliação oficialmente correcta a 100% da temperatura só seria possível se o sensor estivesse no mesmo local do dispositivo da estação oficial! 
Trata-se de uma possível diferença em média de 1ºC e não de 5 ou mais.

Quanto ao de mercúrio, tenho um no meu local de serviço cujo modelo consiste numa pequena peça em madeira com as devidas graduações e nela colocada o fino tubo que é o próprio filamento onde se encontra o mercúrio.
De facto não mostra ser propício aos efeitos de condensação e os seus valores muito poucas vezes se encontram distantes dos oficiais mais próximos, salvaguardando sempre as diferenças de localização geográfica.
Este está no local de serviço, mas se o tivesse em casa, a sua função não ia além da simples comparação com os valores do sensor no RS diante de uma provável anomalia deste!


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2009 às 13:22)

Olha o meu update.

Sigo com temperatura de 5.0ºC na cidade, e começou a nevar (mas os flocos são até de neve algo "seca"). O termómetro de mercurio marca 3ºC, e dois que vi na cidade marcavam 3ºC e 5ºC.

O que ocorre é que a varanda é voltada a ONO e portanto não apanha o vento de NE que sopra hoje, bastante gelado. Oficialmente os registos indicam 2 ou 3ºC. Se o tivesse exposto provavelmente teria esse valor!
Creio tb que está uma bolsa de ar quente sobre as superficies da cidade, daí que a neve não pegue mas até venha seca e suficientemente fria para cair mesmo com os termómetros a indicarem 3-5ºC.

Vou improvisar um *radiation shield* com dois vasos brancos de plástico, cortando linhas e buracos para a ventilação, e pondo o sensor dentro. Pode ser que pelo menos corrija alguma da provavel radiação das paredes. E é sempre divertido tentar!

Achas que se dentro do shield, a leitura até poderia ser maior??
Dado que o sensor passaria a estar menos exposto ao vento frio.




joseoliveira disse:


> olá_
> 
> _"Vou construir amanhã (hoje!) um radiation shield"_
> 
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 13:59)

Quanto à exposição do termómetro de mercúrio, não tenho dados muito precisos acerca da sensibilidade que de uma forma geral estes medidores possuem, no entanto, acredito que possuam características muito próprias e bem diferentes das do sensor, não só em termos de precisão de valores como também no próprio componente que determina e interpreta a temperatura ambiente no momento. 
Obviamente que qualquer deles expostos ao vento e sendo frio como se verifica por aí, irá interpretar de forma diferente caso estivesse abrigado do mesmo, mas logicamente, esse valor medido sob o efeito do vento directo não é real visto que na deslocação do ar sendo este forçado, essa camada gasosa de si fria concentra no seu movimento uma determinada força de impacto incorrecta no componente que interpreta e expõe um dado valor dessa temperatura, eis uma razão para a qual o critério de avaliação de temperaturas se baseia em ambiente estável.

Podes explicar melhor o que pretendes executar com os 2 vasos brancos de plástico, é que desconheço esse método!

Já agora, um sensor dentro de um *eficiente* RS constitui um nível bastante bom de avaliação dessas temperaturas.


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2009 às 16:08)

Não estive muito para chatear portanto juntei dois vasos de plástico branco e fiz alguns orifícios para ventilação lateral.

O sensor fica suspenso dentro e por um fio ligeiramente abaixo do parapeito da minha janela voltada a oeste. Vou ver se vejo alguma diferença na temperatura (em relação ao valor do termómetro de mercúrio e o oficial) ou não. Até agora, seguia com 4.2ºC (sensor) e 2.5ºC (mercúrio)









joseoliveira disse:


> Quanto à exposição do termómetro de mercúrio, não tenho dados muito precisos acerca da sensibilidade que de uma forma geral estes medidores possuem, no entanto, acredito que possuam características muito próprias e bem diferentes das do sensor, não só em termos de precisão de valores como também no próprio componente que determina e interpreta a temperatura ambiente no momento.
> Obviamente que qualquer deles expostos ao vento e sendo frio como se verifica por aí, irá interpretar de forma diferente caso estivesse abrigado do mesmo, mas logicamente, esse valor medido sob o efeito do vento directo não é real visto que na deslocação do ar sendo este forçado, essa camada gasosa de si fria concentra no seu movimento uma determinada força de impacto incorrecta no componente que interpreta e expõe um dado valor dessa temperatura, eis uma razão para a qual o critério de avaliação de temperaturas se baseia em ambiente estável.
> 
> Podes explicar melhor o que pretendes executar com os 2 vasos brancos de plástico, é que desconheço esse método!
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 17:14)

Cheguei à pouco e fiz algo que já devia ter feito à muito!
Poderia utilizar o sub-tópico mais específico, mas aproveito a ocasião para *finalmente* mostrar, dentro do possível, visto que para captar alguma coisa tenho somente a webcam do portátil sem alternativa, o meu RS:






Em relação à tua opção utilizando esses vasos, bom, escusado será dizer qual o nível de protecção!  
Muito bem, para brincar serve!  

Acho que mereces muito melhor...! Quando planeares fazer algo mais sério e digno de um verdadeiro meteolouco, em caso de ajuda, é só dizer!


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2009 às 17:23)

Ainda sou um pouco leigo, mas explica-me:
O pessoal do fórum costuma empilhar os pratos dos vasos deixando-os a 1cm entre si, presos em tubos de alumínio, e com os pratos maiores tapados em cima e em baixo, não é?

Achas que tenho ventilação a mais?
Eu sei que o meu sistema é um desenrrasca. 
Só tem ventilação dos lados. Talvez demais?

Já passou uma hora, e o sensor voltou praticamente à mesma temperatura em que estava. Não sei se realmente um RS irá mudar muito a situação, porque há dias que não há sol aqui e com o vento frio, as paredes não devem estar realmente a emitir grande calor.

Outro problema é que o RS fica encostado à parede, por ficar suspenso por um fio, enquanto anteriormente (e suspenso sem o RS) ficava a cerca de 10cm da parede. A temperatura está a mesma 4.5ºC. Continua com um desvio de 2ºC acima do termómetro de mercúrio que está no mesmo sítio (que regista sempre muito idêntico ao valor oficial). Chateia-me ter estes valores superiores. Quero precisão.

Estando eu com apenas 3 parapeiros voltados a ONO dum segundo andar, não sei que opções me restam. Tens ideias?
Há problema se o funcionamento do sensor se ficar exposto à chuva?



joseoliveira disse:


> Cheguei à pouco e fiz algo que já devia ter feito à muito!
> Poderia utilizar o sub-tópico mais específico, mas aproveito a ocasião para *finalmente* mostrar, dentro do possível, visto que para captar alguma coisa tenho somente a webcam do portátil sem alternativa, o meu RS:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 18:49)

*olá de novo...*

Bom, devo dizer antes de mais que boa parte do que sei e o qual coloquei em prática, devo essa orientação principalmente ao nosso amigo Daniel Vilão e um ou outro pormenor utilizando simples intuição.

Após uma recente remodelação que lhe fiz: 

*1º parágrafo:
* substituo os vasos por pratos brancos de plástico fundos (de sopa) duro e opaco, com distância de 1 cm (máx) entre eles, mas são todos iguais.
Em cima optei por colocar um prato maior, de cor verde (puramente visual e absorve pouco calor) com rebordo para impedir que a chuva se acumule nas extremidades dos pratos brancos e por isso apresente registos de humidade irreais. Quanto a pratos grandes em baixo, são inúteis.

*2º:*
Aqui a questão não se prende pela excessiva ventilação nos vasos mas pelo tipo de aberturas que permitem a passagem de radiação e a aparente fraca opacidade dos mesmos, as duas situações certamente comprometem a qualidade nos registos.

*3º*:
Mesmo não havendo sol, a menos que esteja muito frio, a radiação emitida pelas nuvens, curiosamente, não favorece a obtenção de dados com a devida precisão. Com o RS os efeitos da radiação pelo sol directo, através das nuvens, reflectida nas paredes, serão bem minimizados.

*4º:*
Se a diferença de 2ºC face ao termómetro se mantém e se este apresenta valores bem mais aproximados aos oficiais do que o sensor, que tal pensar em substituí-lo? Mas antes disso seria bom tentar oferecer-lhe um RS para ver qual o seu comportamento.

*5º:*
Precisas verificar de onde se deslocam os ventos predominantes usando e abusando deles, pois são os que te permitem a melhor e mais frequente circulação de ar no interior do RS e assim te dar a resposta mais adequada na obtenção de temperatura/humidade de acordo com as condições que tens, porque dizes ter parapeiros voltados a ONO; seria fácil dizer que voltados a Oeste colocaria em causa a integridade dos registos, admitindo que isso pode ser relativo, tal como te referi, terás que detectar a predominância dos ventos e só então depois verás o que fazer.

Espero ter sido claro, mas desculpa ter sido longo...


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2009 às 19:16)

Eu apenas comprei o sensor há 4 dias, daí que tenha visto o erro.
É a primeira vez que uso um.
De resto, tenho experiências de termómetros de mínima e máxima de já 15 anos (termómetros que foram comprados sempre em lógicas de especialidade)

Portanto, não tenho a menor dúvida que o erro que estou a ter não me parece que seja das paredes mas sim da calibração do sensor. E mais, estando já a viver em Viena há 3 anos, sei bem quando pode nevar e quando chove. Normalmente a temperatura tem que descer aos 1-2ºC para nevar, com 5ºC (como o termómetro marcava) é muito complicado! 

Provavelmente está mal calibrado na fábrica.
Vou experimentá-lo, em temperaturas padrão, para ver se o desvio é sempre o mesmo. Se o for, depois é fazer a conta da subtracção.


Por ultimo, imensamente agradecido pela tua ajuda!



joseoliveira disse:


> *olá de novo...*
> 
> Bom, devo dizer antes de mais que boa parte do que sei e o qual coloquei em prática, devo essa orientação principalmente ao nosso amigo Daniel Vilão e um ou outro pormenor utilizando simples intuição.
> 
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 19:34)

Certamente já verificaste os valores dos dois por exemplo dentro de casa e em duas divisões opostas! Ou não?

Se sim e consoante o resultado não terás chegado a uma conclusão?

Podes equacionar a hipótese de o sensor ter vindo parar às tuas mãos com alguma anomalia. No entanto seria mais fácil detectar o erro se fossem equipamentos iguais, como não são, *2ºC* para ti pode fazer toda a diferença, mas já pensaste que pelo facto de não serem iguais essa diferença pode ser legítima e até normal e tecnicamente possível sem que se considere propriamente uma anomalia?


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2009 às 21:42)

Olá José, mais uma vez obrigado pela tua ajuda.

Essa é de facto outra excelente ideia para os testar.
Deixando ambos dentro de casa, a diferença persiste. Mesmo deixando-os estabilizar após meia-hora. O que prova que um está errado.

O de mercúrio marca 15.5ºC, o sensor 18.1ºC.
Isto foi no quarto mais frio, colocando ambos no chão, em pé, e encostados a uma embalagem de cartão.

Preciso dum termómetro que esteja correcto, colocá-lo dentro de casa para comparar com os outros dois. Infelizmente não tenho nenhum. Mas parece-me então que o sensor apresenta o mesmo desvio constante de cerca de *2.6ºC*. Quando comparo os três (sensor, mercúrio, IM), o de mercúrio costuma estar idêntico, e o sensor sempre com esse desvio.

Outro dado foi que assim que a temperatura chegou aos 2ºC hoje de manhã, começou a nevar (registro do IM e do meu de mercúrio). No entanto, o outro louco (sensor) atirava para os 5ºC!

Infelizmente (lol), tenho o congelador avariado, e portanto não o posso testar nessa terceira condição que tb seria interessante.
Se o desvio foi sempre consistente, então pode ter sido mesmo um erro de calibração. Só é pena não ter nenhuma opção para tal, nem dizer nada nas instruções!

PS: que dia! andei com a cabeça à volta deste problema!
mas agora passarei a reportar pelo de mercúrio, até porque está aqui a chegar a vaga siberiana.
sigo com 1ºC, ceú encoberto.



joseoliveira disse:


> Certamente já verificaste os valores dos dois por exemplo dentro de casa e em duas divisões opostas! Ou não?
> 
> Se sim e consoante o resultado não terás chegado a uma conclusão?
> 
> Podes equacionar a hipótese de o sensor ter vindo parar às tuas mãos com alguma anomalia. No entanto seria mais fácil detectar o erro se fossem equipamentos iguais, como não são, *2ºC* para ti pode fazer toda a diferença, mas já pensaste que pelo facto de não serem iguais essa diferença pode ser legítima e até normal e tecnicamente possível sem que se considere propriamente uma anomalia?


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 00:52)

olá

Uma 3ª opção na medição de valores seria de grande ajuda pelo menos para te fornecer uma orientação sobre qual dos dois famosos ganharia o oscar! 

Se viesses a colocá-los no congelador como teste (só por momentos!) senão poderias estar sujeito a que nenhum deles passasse a funcionar devidamente daí em diante visto que os expunhas a uma mudança drástica de valores sem a normal adaptação aos mesmos. Mas isto digo eu!  Poderá não suceder qualquer problema, mas penso que não necessitarás de o fazer, desde que consigas então um terceiro termómetro ou um eventual sensor.
Visto que seria apenas para efeitos de teste, não o conseguirás emprestado?

Em termos de calibração muitos equipamentos vêm padronizados e suponho que esse não será uma excepção, as instruções são na maioria das vezes muito limitadas, mas diante de um equipamento do género dificilmente existiria alguma indicação para alterar essas definições.

Estas coisas são interessantíssimas mas exigem de nós um grau de determinação extra que quase nunca calculamos e quando algo não corre como esperado, a paciência é posta à prova...
Do que fiz até agora, nem tudo correu bem à 1ª vez, mas como acho que a teimosia não é um defeito é uma qualidade, não descansei até ver tudo no sítio! 

A famosa vaga Siberiana! Venham daí bons registos...


----------



## irpsit (13 Dez 2009 às 06:34)

Em breve anunciarei então o óscar, e os recordes siberianos 



joseoliveira disse:


> olá
> 
> Uma 3ª opção na medição de valores seria de grande ajuda pelo menos para te fornecer uma orientação sobre qual dos dois famosos ganharia o oscar!
> 
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 09:55)

olá irpsit 

Quando/Se realmente te decidires pela construção de um RS, obviamente irão surgir pequenos pormenores que não raro se escapam!

Não sei se sabes, por isso aqui vão algumas dicas que se consideram fundamentais:

- Número de pratos (aconselha-se não menos de 8, "achei" que 12 seria o ideal. Isto também depende das dimensões do sensor.)

- Acho que é importante possuir o maior espaço possível no interior do RS (ao meio nas aberturas dos pratos) para que o sensor tenha espaço suficiente para circulação de ar, evitando se possível que o mesmo não fique encostado a nenhum prato, porque na eventualidade destes aquecerem (o plástico também aquece mesmo que ligeiramente), sobretudo no Verão, passarão algum do seu calor acumulado para o sensor, o que é de evitar!

- Independentemente do número de pratos desejado, aconselha-se a existência de pelo menos 2 sem abertura no meio, em baixo; também sem abertura 3 em cima (tenho 2 contudo compensado pelo 3º verde e maior, o que me deu maior espaço no interior); os restantes pratos terão cada um a tal abertura ao meio.

- Parece que alguns membros optaram por introduzir 3 barras metálicas sem fim para suporte dos pratos; é possível que tal não ocorra, mas pode suceder que o facto deles serem redondos, suportados por apenas estas 3 barras, devido às diferenças de temperatura ao longo do ano e se não possuirem o menor espaço possível entre essas barras de apoio em cada prato, podem ficar ligeiramente ondolados comprometendo a uniformidade no espaço entre eles para a circulação de ar e os resultados poderão não ser animadores.
Pelo menos decidi não correr esse risco optando pela introdução de 4 barras.

Por agora não me ocorre mais nada em concreto, no que mais puder ajudar fica à vontade!


----------



## under (13 Dez 2009 às 17:09)

Sinceramente acho que o defeito é do sensor do Lidl...


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Dez 2009 às 18:55)

under disse:


> Sinceramente acho que o defeito é do sensor do Lidl...



Admitindo que comercializam marcas, ao que tudo indica, sem expressão no mercado, tendo-se verificado uma diferença nas temperaturas em média de apenas 2/3º, penso que sob condições minimamente adequadas no que toca à protecção, os resultados poderão ser melhores; dê-se o benefício da dúvida!


----------



## under (13 Dez 2009 às 21:08)

joseoliveira disse:


> Admitindo que comercializam marcas, ao que tudo indica, sem expressão no mercado, tendo-se verificado uma diferença nas temperaturas em média de apenas 2/3º, penso que sob condições minimamente adequadas no que toca à protecção, os resultados poderão ser melhores; dê-se o benefício da dúvida!



Atençao que nao estou a criticar!!!Muito pelo contrario,consumo regularmente de lá e ja encontrei coisas espantosas no Lidl 
Ja agora conto uma experiencia engraçada que me aconteceu: eu adoro termometros!Tenho um digital em cada divisao da casa,no carro tenho o de origem e um interno e ate o meu relogio tem termometro ( ver avatar ) e uma vez comprei na radio popular um termometro com "IN" e "OUT",daqueles com uma sonda.Acontece que quando punha a sonda ao lado da "caixa-mae" ou seja ao lado do termometro ao qual a sonda esta ligada,a temperatura era de 2ºC de diferença 
Entao tive a brilhante ideia de "descascar" a sonda,tirando todo o plastico que a envolve e...a temperatura passou a coincidir com uma diferença de 0.5ºC !!!! E esta hein?
E ate este dia ainda funciona perfeitamente!So a envolvi num bocado de fita-cola pa isolar o sensor da humidade


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Dez 2009 às 08:56)

0.5ºC pouquíssima diferença, óptimo! 

Será que o facto de teres isolado a área do sensor com fita-cola não provocará o efeito de condensação, concentrando aí alguma humidade que surja? 
De qualquer forma não vejo onde possa estar o problema em expor esse sensor à humidade, a menos que não seja um equipamento adaptado para o exterior!


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 23:18)

Olá, nunca mais voltei a responder.
Entretanto já comparei com vários termómetros, e quer dentro de cada, quer fora, a diferentes temperaturas, e a diferença é a mesma: o sensor do LIDL acusa sempre mais ~2ºC que todos os outros termómetros.


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Jan 2010 às 01:50)

irpsit disse:


> ... quer dentro de cada, quer fora, a diferentes temperaturas, e a diferença é a mesma: o sensor do LIDL acusa sempre mais ~2ºC que todos os outros termómetros.



É então provável que o dispositivo no captador possua alguma anomalia mesmo proveniente da origem ou até mesmo de lá ter recebido uma deficiente calibragem na predefinição dos valores.
Não recordo agora se já o afirmei, mas antes de ter comprado a minha actual estação, confesso que andava que nem um louco à procura de um desses possíveis modelos de estações mas apesar de receoso na sua qualidade, estava disposto a arriscar pelo menos para uma fase inicial!

Não quero com isto dizer que todos esses modelos teriam fraca qualidade, 2 modelos iguais podem ter desempenho e qualidade diferentes o que com alguma frequência sucede em linhas de produtos criados em série, muitas vezes isso funciona na base de pura sorte no que se compra.
Entretanto encontrei a que possuo e até ao momento não me tem desiludido, bem pelo contrário.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 17:26)

A minha não me desilude, até reporta muito bem, embora considere sempre essa diferença de ~2ºC.

Hoje, é que aconteceu algo que não compreendo (e provavelmente vou criar um novo tópico nisso). A base (dentro de casa) deixou de actualizar a temperatura externa. Continuam ambos no mesmo sítio e não houve nenhuma pancada nem nada. O canal é o mesmo.

Trouxe-os para dentro de casa, desmontei-os (estava tudo bem, não havia qualquer humidade dentro), e voltei a ligar, a base actualizou o sensor externo, com a temperatura da casa: 17ºC. Esperei que actualize 3 vezes (algo que ocorre a cada 2 minutos) e estava a funcionar bem. Então, voltei a colocar lá fora, onde estava (temperatura -1ºC), e volta a não actualizar. Não sei o que se passa.

A única coisa que ocorreu hoje foi ter caído um mega-nevão. Está muita neve por todo o lado, mas o sensor têm um RS improvisado por mim que protege que qualquer chuva ou neve caía no sensor. A temperatura em ambos marca perfeitamente bem.

Voltei a trazer para dentro de casa, e coloquei ambos junto um do outro: a temperatura continua a não actualizar. Será que tenho que desmontar de novo, e fazer reset para voltar a actualizar? Não sei que se passa.

Obviamente não tem nada a ver com distância, já que juntos um do outro não actualizem, a não ser que o desmonte de novo o sensor externo.



joseoliveira disse:


> É então provável que o dispositivo no captador possua alguma anomalia mesmo proveniente da origem ou até mesmo de lá ter recebido uma deficiente calibragem na predefinição dos valores.
> Não recordo agora se já o afirmei, mas antes de ter comprado a minha actual estação, confesso que andava que nem um louco à procura de um desses possíveis modelos de estações mas apesar de receoso na sua qualidade, estava disposto a arriscar pelo menos para uma fase inicial!
> 
> Não quero com isto dizer que todos esses modelos teriam fraca qualidade, 2 modelos iguais podem ter desempenho e qualidade diferentes o que com alguma frequência sucede em linhas de produtos criados em série, muitas vezes isso funciona na base de pura sorte no que se compra.
> Entretanto encontrei a que possuo e até ao momento não me tem desiludido, bem pelo contrário.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 17:37)

Bem, descobri a causa, LOLOOL

Substitui as pilhas da base e funciona.
Só não percebo como é que a base gastou as pilhas em apenas 1 mês!!!
(são exactamente as que o fabricante recomenda, e não usei qualquer outra função tipo o depertador)
Julgo que provavelmente ao ter a base a 5 metros de distância e atravessando duasparedes (parede do quarto e a do prédio), que foi isso que fez consumir rapidamente as pilhas. 

Mas detectou logo o sinal...

As coisas que uma pessoa aprende, lol!



irpsit disse:


> A minha não me desilude, até reporta muito bem, embora considere sempre essa diferença de ~2ºC.
> 
> Hoje, é que aconteceu algo que não compreendo (e provavelmente vou criar um novo tópico nisso). A base (dentro de casa) deixou de actualizar a temperatura externa. Continuam ambos no mesmo sítio e não houve nenhuma pancada nem nada. O canal é o mesmo.
> 
> ...


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Jan 2010 às 20:22)

irpsit disse:


> Bem, descobri a causa, LOLOOL
> 
> Substitui as pilhas da base e funciona.
> Só não percebo como é que a base gastou as pilhas em apenas 1 mês!!!
> ...



Curiosamente também tenho como obstáculo duas paredes entre a estação e o sensor, apesar de em linha recta terem uma distância de apenas 3m.

Recordo já ter tocado no aspecto antes quanto à relação que existe entre o consumo e as temperaturas muito baixas a que as pilhas são sujeitas. As baixas temperaturas alteram a durabilidade das pilhas sujeitando-as a um esforço extra na gestão da energia que possuem; se juntarmos a isto o "possível" esforço em termos de funcionamento (deduzo que não signifique que à medida que a temperatura chegue a extremos mais consideráveis possa encaminhar-se para uma anomalia do mesmo) que talvez de uma forma geral os sensores possam estar sujeitos. 
Quanto aos sensores nesta questão, apenas o posso afirmar, não tenho dados concretos que o confirmem, apenas posso dizer que faz algum sentido, mas penso que isto seja subjectivo!


----------

